# TriPower fuel consumption mpg......



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm interrested in the "normal" average fuel consumtion for a 66 Tripower setup.
Maybe anyone have an equal setup like mine. (400 engine, 6x heads, Th350, 66 Tripower, cam (?) )
regards: Peter


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It depends on too many factors. When my car was stock it got 16-17 on the highway. When it was hopped up and low gears it got 12.5 on the highway.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

...hmmm, I'm about 8 mpg


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

On the highway, or overall? My mileage is that bad or worse just driving it around.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

It's my average / overall. Mostly driven with only the center carb....., somtimes wot.....


----------

